# Best Build for a Chaos Lord



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

Curious what any of the WoC players have thought about for mounts for a Chaos Lord - basically pros and cons for each:

1. Daemonic Steed
2. Chaos Steed
3. Juggernaut
4. Palequin
5. Steed of Slaanesh
6. Dragon/Manticore


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

juggernaut - +3 to armour saves......sold lol


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm planning on running my Lord on a jugger with a Chaos Runesword, Crimson Armour of Dargan, and a shield. WS9 is unnecessary, but S6 and A7 are hard to ignore-- then there's the 0+ armor save. You can swing a great weapon at him and he's still got a 2+ save in most cases... He can almost go it alone, and has nothing to fear from cannons thanks to the Crimson Armour, although I think I might run him with a unit of Knights of Khorne for more explosive gory goodness all the same.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

1. Daemonic Steed
S5 2A 

2. Chaos Steed
cheapest mount S4 horse

3. Juggernaut
just plain awesmoe +2/+3 armouir save S&T5

4. Palequin
no idea

5. Steed of Slaanesh
really fast quite strong

6. Dragon
its a dragon what else do you want to know!?

7. Manticore
look awesome pretty cheap can fly fun for a conversion


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah I'm trying to keep him cost effective, as well as controlleable. Planning on running my guy with a unit of Nurgle Knights, so he can benefit from the Mark as well.

Chaos Lord + Chaos Std + Chaos Runesword + Crimson Armor of Dargan + Shield + Favored of Gods = 339 Pts

He still should have a 4+ armor, +1 shield, +2 mounted and barding = 1+/0 in CC - not too shabby. Still haven't figured out though why they don't have any type of item/banner/ability that grants hatred . .. .


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

How do you get +1/+0 in CC? You don't get HW/Shield on a mount.

Also, you have a Magic Weapon, so there's no effect from the HW/Shield eevn if he was on foot.

Personally, I'd give him a Daemonic Steed, and keep him on his lonesome. You get the awesome new model, with some handy stats. A 16" Charge, and handy stats itself. Can't speak for the new Army book, but if there's still the Hellfire Blade, that can find itself a niche if up against 40x40 bases (Ogres, Trolls, Treekin, Treemen, Bone Giants, Dragons).

Crimson Armour of the Dargan sounds different. Anyone care to give me the gist, within legality of course? From the previous army book, I'd have chosen the one which required a Leadership Test to attack you in H2H.

That was the 100 point limit, so I'd leave him on his own, and attack those units in the sides, held up in the front by a Warrior unit.

Otherwise, put him in a unit, on Warhorse, give him the Axe of Khorne, and the Chaos Runeshield.

EDIT - just saw about Nurgle knights. Can't help you much I'm afraid =(. Not much known about Nurgle, other than they are tough as old boots. Old old old boots.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Vaz said:


> Crimson Armour of the Dargan sounds different. Anyone care to give me the gist, within legality of course? From the previous army book, I'd have chosen the one which required a Leadership Test to attack you in H2H.


Crimson Armour of Dargan makes it so wounds from things that inflict multiple wounds per hit only do a single wound. So, the wearer can eat cannonballs and not worry about it. It has some other effects as well, but that's the important one.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> Crimson Armour of Dargan makes it so wounds from things that inflict multiple wounds per hit only do a single wound. So, the wearer can eat cannonballs and not worry about it. It has some other effects as well, but that's the important one.


it also makes the wearer immune to killing blow so both of thm are important.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm having that then =). Didn't like it for a Lord, I'd much rather have the Baneshield in the old one.

Sounds like this will become integral. I'm guessing it's gotten a price hike as well?


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

Well you have 2 options for armor for him that will make him immune to killing blow, which I think is vitally important as he's only US 2 mounted. AoD (which isn't that expensive - keeping with copyright rules) gives you immunity to kill blow and can't take multiple wounds. Bronze Armor of Zhrakk makes you immune to kill blow and poison, but noone else can use your LD. That one is dirt cheap. 
The LD is a toss up - the Chaos Lord is only LD 1 higher than Chaos Warriors, 2 higher than mauraders. I'm looking at the AoD for the multiple wounds deal (I'm sure I'll take a cannonball at some point).
The Magic Weapon/Shield thing is something I keep forgetting - looked it up on the FAQ and you can't get the bonus in CC for using a magic weapon. Should though still get a 1+ in CC though - not too shabby. 
The Mark of Nurgle makes all units -1 WS and -1 BS to hit the unit it's marked - the Chaos Lord will benefit from it (until its FAQd) and doesn't have to take the same mark as the unit. The Lord's WS is high enough that most folks will be hitting him on 5s anyways so not too worried - just trying to protect them from Boltthrowers and such. Plus the knight unit causes fear - benefits the Lord as well.
Hellfire Sword looks good, but is EXTREMELY expensive - same as the Chaos Daemon Runesword (most expensive item in the Chaos Armory).


----------

